# New Manila International Airport (Bulacan)



## Aeta1 (May 1, 2020)

Does anyone have any news on the status of the new international airport being constructed in Bulacan?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Does anyone have any news on the status of the new international airport being constructed in Bulacan?

They are now saying it will be south of Manila so don't expect anything to happen for several years.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Appears they are proceeding with both the Bulacan and Sangley Point airports.

Chuck


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bidrod said:


> Appears they are proceeding with both the Bulacan and Sangley Point airports.
> 
> Chuck


A bit like sari sari stores, one pops up and before you know in another pops up next door.


----------



## Aeta1 (May 1, 2020)

Gary D said:


> Does anyone have any news on the status of the new international airport being constructed in Bulacan?
> 
> They are now saying it will be south of Manila so don't expect anything to happen for several years.


That is sad to hear. It seems as if nothing is set in stone in the Philippines.


----------



## Aeta1 (May 1, 2020)

Definitely no consistency there.


----------



## Aeta1 (May 1, 2020)

Gary D said:


> A bit like sari sari stores, one pops up and before you know in another pops up next door.


I have to agree with you on that one.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

That would be awesome to have Clark and another in Bulacan. If you're in Pampanga, you'd be sandwiched between two airports.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Bulacan is privately funded by San Miguel. Not sure who's funding Sangley point.

Well, as if Manila needs more airports. All they need to do is do some form of federalism and decentralise the congrested city. Covid has managed to start that going !!! 

Don't forget, cities like Makati are ultra rich mainly because of the HQs of businesses being there and paying taxes there, while the places the businesses operate like Mining and all, see no money at all. So Makati can go around splurging money while the actual place of operation sees not much

Welcome to PH


----------



## Steelcleat (Sep 10, 2019)

Big expansion going on at Clark International Airport....more and more Airlines available for flights out and in. Huge runways and lots of room here. Clark itself is growing by leaps and bounds too. Hotels, Casinos, Golf courses, recreation facilities (beautiful Pro sized Baseball fields too) and real estate development.


----------

